# Woke up! Got out of bed, dragged a comb across my head..



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

......


----------



## shootout (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!
I LOVE your brows dark.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

You are so beautiful!! And your makeup is always flawless!
Red lips are Peeeerrrfect on you!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 25, 2009)

ALL your looks are so flawless and precise!!
I think I like the dark-brown brows better!


----------



## driz69 (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the looks. I'll go with brown black eyebrows.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 25, 2009)

your brows look great no matter what color they are!
these are some gorgeous looks! yowza


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm lovin the brown brows, just looks abit softer IMO. Love the Too Dolly look, the blending is flawless.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

Your makeup is awesome. I prefer the lighter brows, but they both work for you.
ps ~ love the Beatles reference!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 25, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## amberenees (Mar 25, 2009)

blOwn away by your BEAUTY!!!
simply gOrg...
brows lOOk gOOd either way...
but I'm really a fan of the brOwn brOwzies...


----------



## bsquared (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful looks! and your brows look amazing either way


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 25, 2009)

your eyebrows are so perfect!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

I love every single look!! I like your brows in the last picture, it goes with your hair


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2009)

Your makeup is amazing!  Great job!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous Makeup. You're so pretty.

I like the dark-brown Brows better


----------



## amrogers78 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!  I love Girl About Town on you - I'm gonna have to get it now!  I think I like the dark brown eyebrows overall, but the black-brown look good for more dramatic looks!  Thanks for sharing!  You're beautiful!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 25, 2009)

I love all three looks!! Especially the neutral looks, so perfectly blended


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 25, 2009)

Fantastic looks! I think I prefer the darker brows on you.


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 25, 2009)

absolutly stunning! You look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your skin, your makeup, the brows... its all flawless!


----------



## The_N (Mar 25, 2009)

i would say the dark brown brows, but the brown/black one looks good too. 

your makeup is flawless!! it's perfection! the blending is amazing and you are so beautiful!! =D


----------



## User67 (Mar 25, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! I love when you post


----------



## fintia (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the red lippie!!!! I wonder if I can pull that l/s off!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the second look especially : ) I think both brows actually look fab.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 25, 2009)

wow i love all the looks , you're so gorgeous , and both brows look nice but i prefer them when they are dark brown .


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2009)

You are stunning!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful looks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 25, 2009)

Everything you do is gorgeous!
I think I like the brown brows best.


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2009)

Que bella!

I think you can pull of both colors, but i like dark brown better. When are doing another tut, loved the last one. One more please haha


----------



## amyzon (Mar 25, 2009)

God girl these are HOT. I love the darkened brows on you... Makes me want to darken my hair color just so I could pull them off!!! Random and bit of a strange question.. but how do you get the bright highlight under your brow SO smooth... Alot of times mine just doesn't apply very smoothly and makes the skin look a bit dry.. Do you use a shadow underneath as a base first?  I just love how shimmery and bright especially the vanilla pigment looks in the second look, you really nail the look!


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! I love all of these 3 looks!
Do you do YT-Tutorials or do you have a blog?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 25, 2009)

You are gorgeous! I love all the looks!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the dark brown eyebrows best but they both suit you. All of your looks are sensational. I love the second look so much I was staring in at it for a while


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great responses! I think I might end up switching up the brows depending on the look! That way I can do both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to answer some questions I saw, no I don't have a YT account for tutorials or a blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too savvy when it comes to that.

And the way I get my highlight to look smooth is, I make sure I pluch away all stray hairs, and then as a base I do soft ochre but I always apply my highlight w/ a 252 brush. I noticed other brushes don't apply it as even as the 252 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

And to those who got it, yay! I usually do Beatles references hehe. I was listening to a day in the life yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

perfection!!!


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 25, 2009)

That's all I have to say about all of these looks.

I like the lighter brows with the neutral look, but the darker brows go so well with that bright red lip.  Either way, perfect.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 25, 2009)

wow gorgeous looks, i like your black brows better, they match your hair perfect.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 25, 2009)

i always LOVE your posts
so perfect! honestly
both brows look great. maybe you can just switch it up for fun sometimes.


----------



## tepa1974 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love both of these looks and I am in love with your eyebrows!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

These looks are stunning and flawless!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 25, 2009)

you are one of my favourites!!!


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the dark brown brows on you. The black looks a bit harsher, but probably will work for more dramatic looks.


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 25, 2009)

I always get all happy when I see a new FOTD from you, you are so talented and inspirational thanks!!!!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Mar 25, 2009)

I personally think you could pull off both shades on your eyebrows.  They look great either way.  In the last photo, you almost look like Kim Kardashian (and she's gorgeous).... Keep your posts comin girl, we always learn something new!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 25, 2009)

GORGEOUS looks!!  I soooo want to see a tut on the second one!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

I love a dark sexy brow.  I think they look great either way.


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 25, 2009)

you are super fierce and super bad!!!!!!!!!! love all the looks!!!! as always!!


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 25, 2009)

the brow queen for sure....

*pouts*
The pics in your brow tutorial are not working for me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 26, 2009)

Bright lips look good on you!!! Both brows are well done but i like the dark brown better!! Your blending is superb girl!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE all 3 looks!!! Your make-up is phenominal. Come over and do my make-up please?


----------



## .k. (Mar 26, 2009)

oo i love them all! which mac do u work for?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words and the amazing response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And about my brow tutorial, I re-did my photobucket and forgot that it breaks the links. So I will re-post that one.

I still need to work on my natural tutorial and I will try for sure to do a tutorial on my second look.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 26, 2009)

wow this is really nice. love all the looks. great job


----------



## insomma (Mar 26, 2009)

You're so good at blending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I like all the looks but I think the 2nd one suits you best.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2009)

You are so freaking awesome! Your eyes put me in a trance.


----------



## luvmkup (Mar 26, 2009)

I would say the dark brown brows, but these looks rock!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm officially in love with your eyebrows ;O <3 they look like what I've always wanted mine to look like!
That last FOTD is so gorgeous and classic, you look great.


----------



## mslips (Mar 26, 2009)

My gosh girly your work is fab! I LOVE your brows, but i liked em better thinner and lighter like how they were before. Can you tell me how you achieve that perfect shaped look? What do you use and stuff?


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 27, 2009)

TALENT..


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 27, 2009)

All of them are very nice!!! It  just shows how mu can really change your look from day to day!!!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 27, 2009)

All of them are very nice!!! It just shows how mu can really change your look from day to day!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 27, 2009)

i love that red lipped look.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgoues!  Your brows look GREAT hun!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 28, 2009)

Too much perfect in one place!  I like your brows dark brown, but that's just me...


----------



## ckalicka (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgeousness!!! The second look is perfect. Your brows are amazing either way.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Mar 28, 2009)

i Love all your looks!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_ 
And to those who got it, yay! I usually do Beatles references hehe. I was listening to a day in the life yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!_

 
OT~ but have you seen the movie Across The Universe?


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 29, 2009)

you are awsome ^___^


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very pretty like always!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 29, 2009)

yay! gorgeous looks. wish you could do my makeup!


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow soooo pretty love the lighter brows!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 30, 2009)

love the brows both ways! u use fluidline? havent seen that technique look that good =]


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful looks - I love the blending! Very pretty


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_My gosh girly your work is fab! I LOVE your brows, but i liked em better thinner and lighter like how they were before. Can you tell me how you achieve that perfect shaped look? What do you use and stuff?_

 
Hey Beh! Its actually my brows, I just fill em in. My esthetician is the one who made me grow em out and stuff. I use Fluidline in Dipdown. To make em darker I  mixed blacktrack w/ dipdown. And I highlight my brows w/ my concealor underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_OT~ but have you seen the movie Across The Universe?_

 
Yess! I love that movie so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_love the brows both ways! u use fluidline? havent seen that technique look that good =]_

 
Thanks Steph! Yeah I dipdown my brows he he


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 31, 2009)

your eyebrows are to die for.  you have such a pretty face.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2009)

Freakin beautiful!!!


----------



## 06290714 (May 1, 2009)

you are so gorgeous!


----------



## SoFresh<3 (May 2, 2009)

Your make up gorgeous. Red works amazing on you. If you're eyebrows were just a tad bit thinner and just as dark i think it would accentuate ur makeup alottt better. Nevertheless ur gorgeous.


----------

